
How to Replace Keybase in 3 Easy Steps - figbert
https://figbert.com/posts/how-to-replace-keybase-in-three-easy-steps
======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
figbert
Sorry about that! I realized after I posted that it was probably not the right
way to describe the article.

